# DFDS/Norfolk discount code for 2012?



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

any body know of this years discount code for dfds/norfolk, please


----------



## Molenoux (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi,

Via the Caravan Club, (Booked 15th Feb 2012 for June/July ferry) DFDS out via Dover to Dunkirk - return via same route, Motorhome up to 6.5m + 2 adults £48.00

Thought this was ok.

They now offer ferry Dover to Calais, the same price.

Cheers

Molenoux


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

See:

http://www.myvouchercodes.co.uk/discounts/dfds.co.uk

Similar ones on other discount sites.

I've not checked whether they work with a MH.

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Missed*

You just missed one from the show lucy2.

Not sure what the latest ones are.

Excel Offer (Expired)

I will see if I can find anything.

TM


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi has any discount codes appeared any where yet,we have decided to go to France starting from the 30th March for 12 days using Dover/Calais route.
Regards Jo


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

*Dfds/norfolk Discount Code For 2012*

I thought that DFDS/Norfolk only go from Dover to Dunkerque?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

No they have taken over the old Seafrance routes
Jo


----------



## manners1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Had this email the other day
To mark the occasion we are offering a £10 saving on any 2012 Dover - France return crossings booked between 17–31 March, for travel up to 13 December 2012. So whenever you want to sail, don’t miss out, book your car and up to 4 people on either our Dover-Dunkirk or Dover-Calais route and save!

Just remember to book between 17-31 March quoting ^offer code FFD


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Lucy2

The discount code last month for DFDS was CS12 try that.

Regards
Ray


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Dfds/norfolk Discount Code For 2012*



Gazzer said:


> I thought that DFDS/Norfolk only go from Dover to Dunkerque?


Harwich - Esbjerg (Denmark)
Newcastle - Amsterdam, IJmuiden (Netherlands)

Too!

TM


----------

